# earphones required for about 1000



## Ronnie11 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hello guys,i lost my creative ep630 in ear earphones in the airport,so i need to buy a new one...i prefer in ear earphones since it isolates the ouside noise very well...the earphones i will be using is on my mobile phone nokia N82...so i am not sure whether powerful headsets can work in it...i listen to a lot of rock,trance etc...pls suggest me a good one...


----------



## Sarath (Apr 27, 2011)

Sennheiser CX 180 @ 1.3k. I use them so recommending them. Wait for other replies as i have overshot your budget.

check Soundmagic PL 30 too. I've heard good reviews about them.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 27, 2011)

1. Sony MDR-EX50LP
2. Soundmagic PL-30

Senn CX-180 is okayish but it is too bassy.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 27, 2011)

will these work on my nokia n82 mobile?Second...which has better sound quality?senn cx180 or the first two ones desiibond recommended....i remember ep630 being a bit bassy don't mind it as long as the sound quality & loudness is good...is it better than ep630??


----------



## desiibond (Apr 27, 2011)

all of them are much much much better than EP-630.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 27, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> will these work on my nokia n82 mobile?Second...which has better sound quality?senn cx180 or the first two ones desiibond recommended



they will work, n82 has a 3.5 mm jack.

if you can extend your budget, get brainwavz m1 @ 1950. excellent performance.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/139674-brainwavz-m1-value-money-earphones.html

A Compendium of Audio Zone Reviews and Rankings: IEMs, Headphones & Sources

m1 are waaay ahead of the competition at their price level.


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 1, 2011)

Thanks...looking at the reviews...will decide on the suggested earphones...thanks everyone...


----------



## Sarath (May 1, 2011)

let us know which ones you've got. Will help if i ever change mine (=if my immortal senn c180 dies)


----------

